# Justifying the presuppositions of science



## Toasty (Oct 26, 2015)

The practice of science has certain presuppositions such as the reliability of the senses and the existence of numbers. Can someone explain we would not be justified in having these presuppositions without God's existence? Where can it be inferred from the Bible that we would not be justified in having these presuppositions without God's existence?


----------



## iainduguid (Oct 26, 2015)

I think Vern Poythress' book "Redeeming Science" is the resource you need to answer your questions.


----------



## MW (Oct 26, 2015)

Toasty said:


> Where can it be inferred from the Bible that we would not be justified in having these presuppositions without God's existence?



The final chapters of Job, Psalm 19, Proverbs 8, Isaiah 40, Romans 1, are a few places which come to mind.

From a philosophical point of view, Out of nothing, nothing comes. Without creation one has to suppose nothing exists or that everything always existed. Science is impossible without creation and creation is a fact of special revelation.

Gordon Clark's Philosophy of Science and Belief in God goes into all the historical problems which have arisen from natural science attempting to ground itself on itself.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Oct 26, 2015)

MW said:


> Science is impossible without creation and creation is a fact of special revelation



Is not creation a matter of general revelation? Romans 1:20 Unless you are speaking of the details such as the six day creation etc., which I agree is a matter of special revelation.


----------



## MW (Oct 26, 2015)

Ed Walsh said:


> Is not creation a matter of general revelation? Romans 1:20



Creation is not the thing that is revealed, but "the invisible things of him;" and it is revealed "by the things that are made," that is, creation is the instrument of general revelation. Creation itself can only be understood by faith, as Hebrews 11 teaches. It is not contrary to reason, but it is certainly above reason, and can only be accepted and appreciated on the basis of the divine testimony.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Oct 26, 2015)

MW said:


> Creation itself can only be understood by faith, as Hebrews 11 teaches



I have been thinking and studying since your post and I see you point.

Thanks


----------



## Toasty (Oct 27, 2015)

iainduguid said:


> I think Vern Poythress' book "Redeeming Science" is the resource you need to answer your questions.



Thanks. I'll check out that book.


----------

